# Stolen Website



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a website with all Stolen pictures form the Chrisman wesite,
I just called them to tell them this person stole all thier pictures
Please be carefull when going to websites

http://www.pets4you.com/pages/whitediamonds.html











Rebecca


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Here is a website with all Stolen pictures form the Chrisman wesite,
> I just called them to tell them this person stole all thier pictures
> Please be carefull when going to websites
> 
> ...


This is terrible!!! Are they using pics of other malts to sell theirs? Isn't that illegal or something?








How did they get the pics? I don't understand.







(photo challenged)


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

This has been a huge problem on PetFinder as well. Many of the people on this board have had their Malt's photos stolen and posted there. 

Those types if website are not a good way to find a new puppy- most come from puppy mills and are sold through brokers.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

tell me something... am i the only one who thinks there's something fishy going on with the maltese pictures on this site???









yeah...i keep finding massimo on puppyfind. there have been many members here with the same problem...

starry: all you have to do is right click the pic and save it to your computer to "steal" it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> tell me something... am i the only one who thinks there's something fishy going on with the maltese pictures on this site???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, yep, something definitely fishy!!! Looks like the same female Malt with a Photoshopped tongue!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Whoa! Those are some wild pics. LOL On Puppyfind.com there are fakes all over the place. They also steal credit card numbers and recharge over and over. I know this as I joined Puppyfind to view years ago and had mine compromised. Even if these sites lock their pics it's so easy to take a pic of what's on your screen and cut n paste. Nothing is safe on the net when it comes to pictures.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> tell me something... am i the only one who thinks there's something fishy going on with the maltese pictures on this site???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























How could anyone fall for that! It's not even like they photoshopped a new mouth taken from an actual photo- they just _drew_ one on using Paint! How weird!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> This has been a huge problem on PetFinder as well. Many of the people on this board have had their Malt's photos stolen and posted there.
> 
> Those types if website are not a good way to find a new puppy- most come from puppy mills and are sold through brokers.[/B]


I think you mean Puppyfind, don't you? Petfinder is for pets looking to be adopted.

Starry, it is amazing how many people will pay big bucks to someone they don't even know based upon a cute picture on an internet website. Many are victims of a "bait and switch" where the puppy they saw in the picture isn't the same one that arrives on the plane.

Don't be fooled by a pretty website. Anyone can put one up. As Deanna says, those cute puppies probably came from a puppy mill.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am absolutly shocked!!! I must be very naive I never thought that anyone would steal pics from SM and post them elsewhere. What a sorry world we live in today!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I am absolutly shocked!!! I must be very naive I never thought that anyone would steal pics from SM and post them elsewhere. What a sorry world we live in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

A lot of pics are stolen from legitimate breeder websites too. That's why many don't post pics of pups available. You have to request. As for those who type boldly across their pics....they can removed that too, so why compromise the pic you want to show friends.



Most of us don't have this happen so try not to dwell on it and just report when it does happen.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=345838
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Maybe they could steal Billy's pic and photoshop some eyeballs


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> tell me something... am i the only one who thinks there's something fishy going on with the maltese pictures on this site???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol oh my gosh what the heck is wrong with those maltese.. reminds me of the pirate captain who sings on the intro to spongebob squarepants


----------



## Autumn (Jan 28, 2007)

I came acrossed this too. I was just looking around at breeder's sites that are in Oklahoma only so that I could make sure I could check the place out. I emailed one person and asked if they had a female left and she replied that she did not but that a person she had previously sold 2 puppies too was in Africa doing missionary work for the church and could not take care of his puppies anymore. She gave me his email address, but I wasn't interested in a puppy that I could not go see for myself. A few hours later I get this email from this guy. He tells me he's willing to ship me these two puppies from Africa to my home for FREE. He attaches some pictures of them too. I keep looking at these pictures and kept thinking they look really familiar. Well, I have been researching Maltese for 2 years now. I've looked at hundreds of breeder sites and image sites. So I googled "oklahoma maltese" and the very first picture that pops up is this puppy this man sent me a picture of. This picture belongs to a breeder in Indiana though! So I tell the guy I'm not intrested in whatever kind of scam he's running and to leave me alone. I then email the "breeder" and ask where she is located and she tells me Missouri and wants to know why I'm so curious! Of course I'm going to be curious of the place I'm about to get a puppy from! I never contacted anyone in Missouri! They have the largest number of puppy mills in the entire United States! I really think that they thought I would be stupid enough to give them my credit card number or personal information. I'm glad that I'm not that naive. I'm sure there are lots of more trusting people that would fall for that type of scam though. Especially when you think that you're giving two puppies a better home. It's just awful. I wish that we could all be that trusting. It's very unfortunate. It's a very sad world we live in today.


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

Sent to the the owner of 
White Diamonds
Loni Alderson
(520) 546-7007
Email: [email protected] 





The entire “legitimate” Maltese community is aware that you stole pictures from the Chrisman website to use on yours. Granted the pictures are down now, but trust me, we KNOW who you are and will not tolerate this type of nonsense! We have spies EVERYWHERE! Put your OWN dogs pictures up, but do not steal from other breeders. At least you had good taste in the pups whose pictures you stole

Rebecca


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=345838
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[attachment=20087:attachment]


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=345864
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> tell me something... am i the only one who thinks there's something fishy going on with the maltese pictures on this site???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I could be totally wrong, but those look like they are actually stuffed animals....some better than others, but still look fake to me.

Tammy


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I wonder if Joe can add a hack that will disable the right click option. Alot of websites have that option because of pictures being stolen.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=345839
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































Stop it, Deb - you're slaying me here !!














(<--there are some eyes...)


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=345864
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























I think those "Malts" look kind of like Poms with Photoshopped hair and features ... there is something verrrrrry strange going on there!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WHAT CREAPS TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT
THEY SHOULD GET A BIG FINE


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Pets4you is so full of scammers . I really don't know how they could ever get all that stopped. Those Pic's ??







I think they are stuffed / painted


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> I wonder if Joe can add a hack that will disable the right click option. Alot of websites have that option because of pictures being stolen.[/B]


Right clicking does not to keep people from stealing photos. There are ways around that with one being screenshots.

Those photoshoped dogs were actually pretty scary looking. LOL Copy and pasting the same tongue on different photos. LOL That is just too much.


----------

